# Poppy's Pop Art



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Oh my goodness how lovely!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

TresaLonghi said:


> Wow, looks beautiful!


Well... bit of fun, but thanks.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> Oh my goodness how lovely!


Thanks v. much.
If you found it so, then that's nice to know.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

God she is a beauty x


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> God she is a beauty x


Thanks. But she is certainly not alone in that, not by any stretch of the imagination!!!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I love how long her face is. Does she get tear stains at all? I only cut Rusty's cos of them but they have almost gone now.

Lovely art!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> I love how long her face is. Does she get tear stains at all? I only cut Rusty's cos of them but they have almost gone now.
> 
> Lovely art!


Yes she does get tear stains, Poodle thing.
But she does every morning get tea bag treatment.
Cold damp tea bag, from our morning cuppa, gently wiped over eye area.
Seems to do 'a job'.
This was a tip we got from a vet who once treated Poppy, and as the vet in question has Poodles and shows at Crufts we thought ok.

Oh thanks for your praise.
Just a bit of fun.... is what it is.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Such a cutie!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Such a cutie!


Yes I think she is, but hardly alone.
I'm gobsmacked at how beautiful all the pooches here are!
I know there are plenty of other awesomely cute , beautiful dogs, other breeds all with their own characters and traits.
Hungarian Pointer is one of my favs for example.
But, as we all know here, the Poodle has .... just something else.
I (we), wanted a smart dog - and boy we got one, but I had no idea really what an amazing creature the Poodle is.
Flippin' hard work sometimes, but boy the rewards are just mood and soul lifting.
Still terrified by the thought of home grooming, still a bit concerned in the eating department, dreading having her spayed, nightmares about losing her in the park, her friendly disposition getting her in trouble with a vicous dog, hating her not having a garden ( though she has her woodland weekends), worry we could be doing more for her well being...... blah blah blah.

I think she is a happy girl though.
At least until my next clipping attempt!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Home clipping ... I have the clippers just need to grow Rusty's coat out of the moth eaten look I trimmed it into and get some courage.

I think Poppy has a great hair style.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## MaylaTheToyPoodle (Aug 6, 2021)

Such a sweetie! Nice pop art Poppy! ☺🖼


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

MaylaTheToyPoodle said:


> Such a sweetie! Nice pop art Poppy! ☺🖼


Ahhh, thanks.
Just a bit of fun.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Oh my ...


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Major "Take On Me" vibes, with the paw reaching out from the screen:


The Popster said:


> View attachment 480309


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Wistful looks at the food just out of reach!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The Popster said:


> View attachment 480414


So cute!
Are his nails getting a little bit long?


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> So cute!
> Are his nails getting a little bit long?


Ahh cheers Tom.
Poppy has been to the groomers today, nails done.
We have been having a tentative go ourselves, tiny bit of clipping and the odd nail.
We'll get there in the end.
But groomers for now.
Boy we have gone _SHORT !_


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Real Short...


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Still real cute though.

May have to get Rusty done short thanks to my inexperienced brushing and combing (mats) and scissor hair cut (chop)!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The Popster said:


> View attachment 480638
> View attachment 480639


Well this 2nd one is interesting!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Well this 2nd one is interesting!


Greetings Tom,
Interesting in a good way?
All just a wee bit of fun mind.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The Popster said:


> Greetings Tom,
> Interesting in a good way?
> All just a wee bit of fun mind.


Yes, of course in a good way!  I have practically zero photo shop skills!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I love the photo of her bum with her tail in the air. I love minipoos bottoms, there, I said it out loud. They look so cute from behind with their little legs and small bottom with the tail up on top. I'm sure the other sizes have cute bottoms too but the mini is the only one I am able to comment on 🤣


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

WinnieThePoodle said:


> I love the photo of her bum with her tail in the air. I love minipoos bottoms, there, I said it out loud. They look so cute from behind with their little legs and small bottom with the tail up on top. I'm sure the other sizes have cute bottoms too but the mini is the only one I am able to comment on 🤣


Sssshhhh... Kind of you where you are coming from
Rear of the Year Comp, Poodle stylie ....?


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

The Popster said:


> View attachment 479942
> View attachment 479943
> View attachment 479944
> View attachment 479945
> View attachment 479946


Oh my gosh, these photos are enchanting!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Deere said:


> Oh my gosh, these photos are enchanting!


Thanks for the compliment.
Just a wee bit of fun.


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

The Popster said:


> Thanks for the compliment.
> Just a wee bit of fun.


Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Ahhhh, miss the little one.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Puppy Poppy is a dream!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Liz said:


> Puppy Poppy is a dream!


A dream ?
Well....

Yes she was, and.... hard to say this... still is.
But...


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Oh the blue eyed beauty. All those teefs!!!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

She really does have a great social life!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Little Ronnie visit...


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Poppy 'out an' about'. Uptown Girls.

























































Hmmm....


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Uh ? 
Hmmm....


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Where is the 'adore' button when you need it?!


----------



## Little Milo (Sep 1, 2021)

I’m pretty sure I want to be Poppy in my next life.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Winter weather here... so looking forward to Spring.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Poppy has lost her in season weight gain - nearly.
The 'fussy eater' has been eating, just so long as Monkey boy slaves in the kitchen over a hot stove, blends to perfection,uses highest quality ingredients and creates as much washing up as possible.
Oh and dinner is served when demanded on her whim, rather than set times.
Then she and mum insist on getting 'out and about'.... hmmmmm


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Poor old George....


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

No escape...


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Poppy has such a firm mastery of her world, from the park to the pub


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Liz said:


> Poppy has such a firm mastery of her world, from the park to the pub


Ahhh, nicely put

Hang on ! ....


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Liz said:


> Poppy has such a firm mastery of her world, from the park to the pub


Funnily enough this morning in the park.
Benson, British Bull dog, lovely friendly boy - loves Poppy, but very possessive of sticks/balls.
Poppy usually gets his message when investigating his treasure.
Today a change.
She found a toddler's welly boot in the park yesterday, which she really enjoyed. 
Banzai's owner, ( Banzai the Malinois 'big brother' ), found the welly boot and put it by the sandpit for Poppy to find this morning.
Benson found it first.
Poppy investigated and Benson did his usual 'MINE' !!
This time she did not back off.
Did her sitting right next to him and placing her paw on his head thing.
Then she grabbed the welly, Benson 'reacted', but Poppy said 'MINE"!!
And he accepted it.

Hmmmm... think this is all ok, but maybe she is getting a little big for her boots? ( no pun intended ).
Poppy developed this paw on the head thing growing up with Banzai.

Love the picture where Banzai closes his eyes....


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Help I feel quite feint from all that cuteness!!!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Poppy in her happy place 🐩 

(How's that for a guilt trip as you consider selling? )


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Well... It's a bit of a horrible situation to be honest.
My parents bought the woodland back in the late 60;s, and has been in the family ever since. ( Hmmm. family )!
I loved it as a child, always have loved it ever since. Very lucky, as I live in London, so always had a 'country retreat'.
Happiest in the woods - any woods.
Over the years the 'Plot' has been my second home.
I have two brothers who in truth have had no interest really in the Plot.
Indeed one said once 'I have no interest in it, it's a load of crap'.
This was not long after our mother passed on and we inherited it.
That statement blew me away, never forget it, as I realised how different we are.

Long story short, myself and Poppy's 'mum' have done all the care and mainteneace a woodland requires.
Recently we saved the original little cabin, and extended it.
Done lots of tree work, and happily last year planted 101 trees !! ( Done our bit )!
My brothers are older, and have said they want to sell it.
They won't let us do the right thing - that is let me buy them out at a price that would reflect an uncared fgor woodland, because it has been valued by a land agent, and thanks to our hard work and care it has quite a high valuation.
Brothers have gone ££££££ KERCHING!
If it's sold they won't even let us recover our investment which has added to the value.
Just horrible.
All our friends are very angry....

We have such a big emotional attachment to it, it's a difficult situation.
Our old dog Kipper is buried there under his favorite Hazel tree.
Ho hum.
And of course Poppy loves it there.

Difficult time, I will be losing my job too.







































































But one good thing ..... THE POPSTER !!😀


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh, that is a really hard situation. Sometimes with family, even when you're right, you're wrong.

Maybe a few photos of Poppy lording over her estate could sway some hearts and buy some time?


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Too bad you just can't all agree to share it. It's unfortunate they have no interest. Do you and your brothers get along well enough? Unfortunately it may be best to sell it and split the money. Your parents certainly wouldn't be happy if their endowments tore you apart. So sorry you have to go through this mess. 
Loosing your job could be a sign of an exciting new path in your lives. Praying things will work out best for all of you!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Well... there is a chance that things will work out, we are looking to move from London, have been for some time.
We want to create a campsite, or run a holiday let of some description.
Just being 'forced' to act on our dreams I suppose....
And hopefully one lesson I have learned in life is that sometimes events /situations that seem bad, hopeless, can lead on to something new, good and unexpected.

We have just had a mid day walk with Poppy.
Stopped at a cafe fro coffee and blueberry muffin.
Poppy sitting on 'mum's lap managed to grab a bite out of her muffin as mum was eating it !!
Bad girl!!!!....
I mean Bad Girl !!!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Too bad you just can't all agree to share it. It's unfortunate they have no interest. Do you and your brothers get along well enough? Unfortunately it may be best to sell it and split the money. Your parents certainly wouldn't be happy if their endowments tore you apart. So sorry you have to go through this mess.
> Loosing your job could be a sign of an exciting new path in your lives. Praying things will work out best for all of you!


No we aren't really that close.
Too much history with one, especially.
Ho hum.
We have resigned ourselves to selling, and if as according to the land agent it is rather desirable and meets their estimated value, we may be able to reproduce it with our move.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

The old boy Kipper - down The 'Plot'.
Just been brushed in the morning before 'mum' went off horse riding.
Off he went and lay in the campfire ashes....


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

What a beautiful place to have had in your lives. Here is hoping for a really good outcome and reaisation of your dreams.

I live in the house left to myself and my brother by our mother when she died. I was her carer.

We are now selling the house and I will be down sizing. Scarey but hopefully wonderful ... I just want to be near good dog walks and have a garden full of bird song and flowers.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> What a beautiful place to have had in your lives. Here is hoping for a really good outcome and reaisation of your dreams.
> 
> I live in the house left to myself and my brother when she died. I was her carer.
> 
> We are now selling the house and I will be down sizing. Scarey but hopefully wonderful ... I just want to be near good dog walks and have a garden full of bird song and flowers.


That sounds good.
Bird song.... wonderful!
When we are on the Plot , some mornings the dawn chorus is simply out of this world.
We have feeders hanging in trees, and a couple of bird baths.
Fantastic sitting there watching the comings and goings of the birds.
The resident Robin family certainly says hello when we arrive, asking for some mealworms.
A highlight is when the woodpecker shows it's fledglings the Suet fat balls.

I wish you happy home hunting !!!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Incredible photos


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> Incredible photos


Very kind of you.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Dogs wot like visiting The Plot...


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Right, thats it. Come on over to Hampshire and I will commission you to take pics of Rusty, Jojo and a fleet of small animals!!!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> Right, thats it. Come on over to Hampshire and I will commission you to take pics of Rusty, Jojo and a fleet of small animals!!!


Ha ! 'A fleet of small animals' ?
Are you privvy to information regarding an impending flood?


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Fabulous pictures of your fabulous dog!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Weekend with sticks in the sticks


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Having the time of her life.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

You're an incredible photographer. Absolutely wonderful pictures.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Minie said:


> You're an incredible photographer. Absolutely wonderful pictures.


That's very kind of you.
More lucky I think, interesting places and a lovely little dog.
And enjoy it.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Daft as a .... brush


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Haha. Lovely.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Birthday Girl....


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Happy birthday, Poppy! What a lovely cupcake.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Happy Birthday beautiful!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Awww, Happy Birthday Poppy! You are indeed made of sugar and spice .


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Happy birthday. A cake!!!

On a side note Poppy is looking paler, just like my Rusty (or not so rusty). Such a beauty.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> Happy birthday. A cake!!!
> 
> On a side note Poppy is looking paler, just like my Rusty (or not so rusty). Such a beauty.


Yeah she really is changing. Another Mini Poo in the park is going through the same colour change.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Such joyful energy.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Haha! That tongue!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Where did you get that ring? Linkie please.

She looks so pleased trotting along in the water with her ring held proudly aloft.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

NA 2pcs Dog Toys Ring Outdoor Fitness Flying Discs Water Floating, Dog Interactive Training Ring for Small Dog and Medium Dog

Poppy really does like these. Whilst the traditional ball thing she can take or leave.
In fact I was beggining to think that when playing ball, after 5 or 6 throws she was thinking something along the lines of ... ' Look Monkey boy, I've fetched the ball 6 times now, brought it back, and you keep throwing it away ! What's the matter with you ? Enough already but ' !!!
She even plays a bit more with this in the park, without the sea to double her fun.
Tug of war too !!
Also she hasn't managed, or tried to chew them to pieces..... very unusual.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Brilliant thanks. They are on the way. Due to arrive on my collie's birthday (rip Tass). 

Great that there are two in the pack. One each for my sweeties. Not sure how excited Jojo labrador will be but it is always nice for her to have a new item to investigate.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The Popster said:


> View attachment 499406
> View attachment 499407
> View attachment 499408
> View attachment 499409


What are we looking at here? Interesting stuff!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> What are we looking at here? Interesting stuff!
> [/QUOTE





94Magna_Tom said:


> What are we looking at here? Interesting stuff!


The grounds of The Crystal Palace, in South London.
The Crystal Palace was built for the Great Exhibition of 1851 in Hyde Park.
When the Exhibition ended it was transported to Sydenham in south London and rebuilt, becoming one of London's greatest tourist attractions.
It stood there until in burnt down in 1936, A fire reckoned to be the biggest in London's history since the Great Fire of London. ( Don't quote me on that ).
Not much remains. Some grand steps, terracing a few statues and Crystal Palace park with it's dinosaurs.
Crystal palace is also famous for it's television transmiter (s) - looking a bit like the Eifel tower.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Cool. What are the pipes in the first picture? The thing in the second picture looks like a giant balance scale. Is that what it is?


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Cool. What are the pipes in the first picture? The thing in the second picture looks like a giant balance scale. Is that what it is?


Pipes I suspect were part of one of the two water towers built to feed the enormous fountains.
Poppy sitting on a weigh bridge - so yes a giant scale.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I worked at Chrystal Palace Childrens zoo many moons ago!


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

The Crystal Palace park dinosaurs...and If interested....


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Tulsi said:


> I worked at Chrystal Palace Childrens zoo many moons ago!


Ha!!! Capel Manor college ?
At least that is what it is called now.
Funnily enough I was walking pass the childrens zoo yesterday evening, and remembered there used to be Flamingos next to the path.
They have'nt been there for many years, wich is probably for the best.
I don't think they were getting the diet that maintained their pink colour, as overtime I seem to recall they went a bit of a 'greyish' colour ?
Poppy is always interested as we walk by, as she can smell the sheep and goats.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)




----------

